# Inn at St Ives, Stanwood, Mi- Mar 28-Apr 11



## stevio99 (Mar 21, 2015)

Currently at the timeshare from March 21-28 in a 1 BR.  Looking to extend my stay here until April 11th.  So far all I see in Getaways is a studio from Apr 4-11.  However, I greatly prefer a 1 BR, and I haven't seen anything for next week, either.

If you want to rent out your week, please let me know.  Also, can someone  look and see if anything is available in RCI points?  If so, I may be interested in renting some points.  

Thanks!


----------



## stevio99 (Mar 25, 2015)

Bump.  Looking for mar 28-Apr 4 for The Inn at St Ives


----------



## Weimaraner (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't see availability in RCI Points until April 11 



1 Bedroom
SELECT UNIT  
Sat 11-Apr-2015 to Tue 14-Apr-2015 Max Occup(Privacy):8 (4)Kitchen:Full POINTS 9680


----------



## grobinson19 (Mar 26, 2015)

I only have 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevio99 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks guys.  Got what I needed.  Talked to the manager and the reason they didn't put the needed week into exchange was because they were cleaning the carpets on Tuesday . Anyways she gave me a rental at getaway prices

So I'm all set.  Thank you for all the people who looked I to RCI points system for me.


----------

